# hand movement



## Blindside (Sep 23, 2014)

One of the simplest defenses in any of the armed arts is to hit the other guys hand/arm so he can't use a weapon, call it a "defang" or whatever, hit him in the arm and it can change the nature of the fight.  So how do you prevent it?  

One of the things about getting out of my PTK bubble and doing Dog Brothers is seeing something of cross-section of FMA in the US, though some systems are clearly represented far more than others.  But what I see is often a lack of hand movement in the lead weapon hand, and that to me becomes a be red glaring target.  In Pekiti we frown on having any sort of immobile hand to avoid being predictable and to disguise the initiation of your attacks.  What kind of training do you receive or do you do to prevent being predictable in your atacks?  Or do you?  do you establish an guard position that is designed to counter the potential of attacks?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 23, 2014)

Keep your hands at a striking point of reference, instead of out in space where they become targets. I'm telling you, Jack Benny was a kung fu master. :whip:


----------



## Blindside (Sep 23, 2014)

Touch Of Death said:


> Keep your hands at a striking point of reference, instead of out in space where they become targets. I'm telling you, Jack Benny was a kung fu master. :whip:



But even striking points of reference can make you predictable, right hand over right shoulder generally gives me an idea where your reaction will be if I provoke it.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 23, 2014)

Blindside said:


> But even striking points of reference can make you predictable, right hand over right shoulder generally gives me an idea where your reaction will be if I provoke it.


Well, predictably is better than vulnerable. The attacker will be forced to move in closer to get you, and you are there waiting with a bat.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Sep 23, 2014)

You may also close or control the distance.


----------



## geezer (Sep 24, 2014)

The simplest thing is to keep your hand back so it wont be a targert until you strike. 

Second, don't throw out a lot of bogus strikes that expose your hand. When you can set up a legit shot, throw it fast and hard so it's a real threat and your opponent has to react defensively rather than just sharp-shoot at your hand. 

Finally, get all the feedback you can from your training partners, and from_ working in front of a mirror (see below)_ to become as non-telegraphic in your strikes as possible. I also work at keeping my hand and stick position in motion to disguise my intent.



Working in front of a mirror to learn how to fool your opponent:






_OK now the honest truth:_ When I get the chance to spar with my current instructor, Martin Torres of the DTE system, he can hit my hand at will. So that _You Jitsu_ thing ain't doing the trick for me.


----------

